# Which .40?



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

165 gr. or 180gr. for a medium sized hangun for self defense purposes?


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

btt!!! Hey Mr. Camp...I know you have a valueable opinion on this matter! :smt1099


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*40 ammo*

I like the 180 gr fed hydra shok. Hits more like .45s


----------

